# Photos of JON VIKING and IDEFATIGABLE



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I am trying to obtain reasonably high resolution photographs of these two tugs either in B&W or colour, preferably colour and underway.

JON VIKING became BOA ESKIL among other names when she came off charter to United Towing.
INDEFATIGABLE (known in some areas as unpronouncable) became AVENGER , still with Alexandra Towing Group.

They will with relevant copyright photographers permission, be used in a CD book that I am putting finishing touches to. The culmination of around 20 years research.

Adsteam UK will in 5 sections contain 
United Towing Group and their ancestral fleets; 
Alexandra Towing Group and their ancestral fleets; 
Alexandra Towing (London) Ltd and their ancestral fleets; 
These moving forward thro their amalgamation to form 
Howard Smith UK Group then finally 
Adsteam UK Group. 

The work stops upon sale to Svitzer for reason of their ancestral fleets being already covered in other publications. 

My work is currently around 500 pages A4 with a few hundred images making it somewhat unweildy, expensive to print and moreso too costly for potential readers hence the eventual CD version which will be in PDF and printable if so required.

If anyone can assist then PM me in my quest then please and I will give details where to send the images etc

regards

Bill


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

BillH said:


> I am trying to obtain reasonably high resolution photographs of these two tugs either in B&W or colour, preferably colour and underway.
> 
> JON VIKING became BOA ESKIL among other names when she came off charter to United Towing.
> INDEFATIGABLE (known in some areas as unpronouncable) became AVENGER , still with Alexandra Towing Group.
> ...


A good book for reference in regard to the Alexandra Towing Co.Ltd.,is "Take the Strain" by Tim Nicholson. Lots of info & photos.

Jim


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

todd said:


> A good book for reference in regard to the Alexandra Towing Co.Ltd.,is "Take the Strain" by Tim Nicholson. Lots of info & photos.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim,

Have had a copy for years together with "Blow Five" by Bram Hallam.

The latter provides a basic fleet listing, something the former is lacking. You can tell the ins and outs of the company but it always helps to also have an insight to the tools of their trade.

Best wishes

Bill


----------



## shambles (May 8, 2010)

You may have already tried here www.thamestugs.co.uk There are still a few Alex men around who might have a photograph of the Indefagitable. Was glad she had a name change when she arrived at Gravesend....what a mouthful to have to spout over the air!
Just checked to see what I had kicking around.....got one of her sister ship Implacable..pity not the one you want.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

shambles said:


> You may have already tried here www.thamestugs.co.uk There are still a few Alex men around who might have a photograph of the Indefagitable. Was glad she had a name change when she arrived at Gravesend....what a mouthful to have to spout over the air!
> Just checked to see what I had kicking around.....got one of her sister ship Implacable..pity not the one you want.


INDEFATIGABLE was often referred to as the UNPRONOUNCABLE.

IMPLACABLE was the unfortunate victim lost to winter weather enroute to the Falklands 

The third of the trio was REDOUBTABLE

Managed to obtain a photo of INDEFATIGABLE but not so lucky with JON VIKING although have received a photo of her just after renaming BOA ESKIL at Hull and still in Viking black and yellow.

Many thanks for the effort.


----------



## shambles (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I can't help....stupid in some ways, I was familiar with all three but took very few photographs bar one or two of the wheelhouse arrangements for reference. I was on leave after being up at Smiths Dock with the Implacable being sorted out for her run to Stanley, when the office rang me to say she'd been lost together with John Townes the C/E.


----------



## Jan M (Nov 15, 2005)

JON VIKING:
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1725184

regards
Jan


----------

